# My rottweiler has luekemia



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 3, 2007)

Doe's anyone know of any good vets who don't charge an arm and a leg for putting a dog to sleep? As my baby is going down hill very fast.......:cry:


----------



## mertle (Oct 3, 2007)

Awww poor thing, I didn't think they charged that much to do that?? esp if the dog is really bad, I know they didn't charge my brother in law a couple of years ago when he took his in to be done, 

Hope you find one that's good, and sorry to hear about your dog, may it go to the doggy heaven in the sky


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank's mertle I am on the distraught side of thing's tonight.... My eye's are all red and puffy


----------



## tempest (Oct 3, 2007)

Simone, I'm really sorry to hear that your poor rotti is so bad, it would be absolutely devastating for you! I know that here in SA, the Animal Welfare League, etc will do it for a small fee as my neighbour had to go down that path... I think they wanted to charge him $70 and even then he wouldn't pay  Maybe one of the similar organisations up there would be the same? My heart goes out to you *hugs*


----------



## OzExcalibur (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, I had to have my rotti put to sleep a couple of years ago due to cancer, I cried like a baby. They say that time heals but I still think about and miss that dog every day.


----------



## stringbean (Oct 3, 2007)

sory to hear about that
maby try the rspca or something along those lines


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I found him when he was 8weeks old a family of aboriginals had dumped him in my block of units so I took him in he was a very sick puppie but i spent time and money on him... And now it's time to go he stares at me as if he's tryin to tell me it's time to go....  I don't want to do it but I know I have to...


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 3, 2007)

not meaning to really bring it up, but what does it cost to have an animal put to sleep?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 3, 2007)

He knows he's been loved. I'm very sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 3, 2007)

$50 I think but im not sure how much the Brassall vet's charge at the moment im a lil short on cash....


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 3, 2007)

Poor Thing Surely RSPCA Might Charge a Small fee


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 3, 2007)

if thats all it is, you give me the vet bill and i will pay for it

that is something that really gets to me is seeing animals suffer, it is sad and stressfull for the owner, and is also very sad for the animal as they cant really convey the problems


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 3, 2007)

sloth I couldnt do that I hardly know you......


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 3, 2007)

Im off need sleep I will let all know what the vet at brassall vet's say when I call them tomorrow... Hard thing is I have just moved from darwin to qld and the stress of the move and now my baby is dying and there's nothing I can do about it apart from putting him to rest.......


----------



## Hetty (Oct 3, 2007)

I brought my cat in to the vet when he looked sick, the vet had a look at him and said he had to put to sleep.

That was around $170 but I think it was a bit of a rip off.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 3, 2007)

SlothHead said:


> if thats all it is, you give me the vet bill and i will pay for it
> 
> that is something that really gets to me is seeing animals suffer, it is sad and stressfull for the owner, and is also very sad for the animal as they cant really convey the problems



I like you SlothHead  Think about the good times you've given your dog Simone..


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

It's one of the hardest things to do, but at least you already know the right decision.. It's the kindest thing for him to just let him go, so that's the first step you've made.. It's important that you don't spend too much time trying to find one that does it cheap.. What's a few extra bucks compared to putting your boy to rest?

Leukemia is a petty dirty disease that I hate even talking about... it's really very horrible, and it makes me shiver every time something like this happens... But you'll get through it mate..


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah get back to us, see how much the Vet is going to charge and we can work something out. 

All the best


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 3, 2007)

ill put in some money for ya,and some other people can too,his in pain and needs to go to heaven,i dont have much money but could give u some to help out


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive been sitting awake since 5am and havent been able to get back to sleep I found him this morning in the corner garden his breathing looks like it is becoming worse and he's dribbling and no one is availible at the vet's til 8:30am  He is going from spot to spot to lay down at the moment I have no car (or licence really) and hubby is at work til late tonight and im totally stressin out


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Oct 4, 2007)

Im so sorry Simone, I was shattered when in the same boat with mine, the only consolation that I can give you is that he will go knowing he was loved and a big part of your life. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry Simone..... Big Hugs for you...

It's always beautiful to see how much people care about thier animals.

Good Luck with your search for the vet.

RIP Simone's Rotti


----------



## pavlova (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh i'm sorry simone, i thought he would have had longer than this, i know i don't drive but if you need me for anything just let me know.
My mum took her dog to the vet clinic at the qld uni, i know they are cheaper, if that helps at all.
Big hugs go to you

PAV


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's pav but I have no way on getting him there... Hubby has the car so I am in a very tight situation at the moment that much im sitting here stressing out and crying my eyes out


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

$90 for a callout fee and cause I am in a defence house I cant bury him here so for the vet to take him away its going to cost $120..... I can't believe the price ppl charge to put animals to sleep cause thier owners don't want them to suffer anymore


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 4, 2007)

Our Rotty had artheritus(spelling)........... and he was my best friend .........we had to put him down too , and a couple of others .............:cry:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Well he is a rotty X so he has arthiritis also and he is not doing so well.....


----------



## channi (Oct 4, 2007)

post your bank details we will do a collection for him any left over donate to local animal rescue


----------



## channi (Oct 4, 2007)

or pm to me and i will post my bank details and transfer to you


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

im on the fone to the rspca in brissy at the moment it will cost $50 for him to be put to sleep and an extra $20 for the rspca ambulance to come out and get him
 im in tears dont know wat to do all confusing
The rspca are now saying that I have to have the money up front cause im a fair distance away for the rspca ambulance to come out....


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

My dog chevy is being picked up sometime today by the R.S.P.C.A Ambulance to be put to sleep now the hard part is saying goodbye and breaking the news to my 11yo son Thanks guy's for all the kind word's and support... It is very appreciated!!!!


----------



## firedragon (Oct 4, 2007)

I know you can never replace a loved pet but maybe we could all do somthing to get your family a new dog soon


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's fire I found a lil puppy on an website called petrescue.com.au but I dont know how I would get it here as it is somewhere else in australia... Chevy has been by my side since he was 8weeks old and has been a great guard dog great companion and best friend.. Whenever I had an arguement with my kids and husband I'd go out and sit with him til I cooled off... He will never be forgotten!!! Not a very good pic of him but this is chevy... May he R.I.P 2001-2007


----------



## channi (Oct 4, 2007)

same offer as b4 goes 4 new pup for simones little guy


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that Simone 

Poor Chevy. We had a beautiful Rotti x Dobermann when I was younger, she got old and arthritic and had to be put down... I wasn't living at home at the time, and didn't get to say goodbye 

RIP Chevy...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Fire my son read ur comment and has a dog picked he said mum I know it's soon and i know this dog could never replace chevy but to have some one to play with out in the yard is wat im looking for......Since chevy has been sick these past few days my son has been lonely... Jai my son picked a puppy her name is keesha http://www.petrescue.com.au/view/19042 this is her.. He want's to show ppl... Why I don't know..


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Well apparently keesha has been given away so my son might have to have another puppy of some sort....:-s I dont think my son quite understands about the mourning process ppl go through when a loved on passes on. Hard to explain to him about that type of stuff....


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, what a cute puppy. It's true; no dog will replace Chevy, but I'm sure having a new puppy to concentrate on will probably help the healing process. If you guys decide to adopt Keesha, I'd be happy to contribute towards the adoption fee. 

Oh whoops, just read your comment above, that's a shame -she was adorable.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's Miss B it's nice to know there are still alot of wonderful caring ppl out there..... Back in darwin no one wouldve cared less about someone's dog dying


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Well there is another puppy her name is fly she was dumped in a suitcase near a charity bin http://www.petrescue.com.au/view/19043 I saw her and fell in love...


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

Aww Fly is adorable too! Well if you decide to adopt her, my offer still stands


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

My son is beside me telling me chevy will be at peace and no matter what dog we get they won't take chevy's place and that he will be happier in doggie heaven.. He said no dog could ever take chevy's place... He will miss him dearly..


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you explain to a child that it's a lil wrong to think about getting another dog so soon after your dog has passed on? My head is all over the place I really don't know what to say or do...


----------



## channi (Oct 4, 2007)

is it really wrong to have some thing or one to help him move on and not get stuck in the grief?


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 4, 2007)

Simone its just my opinion obviously but it would be good for your little boy to have another dog that he can focus on rather than getting so sad about Chevy. Sometimes a distraction is the best way to helpo greive.

Fly is gorgeous....


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

not wrong at all i know it helps to get over the grieving of losing a loved pet but i feel so bad for thinking of getting another dog i think its just all of my emoitions of moving from darwin to qld not knowing anyone here leaving my mum behind after being near her for 29yrs and knowing chevy is very ill.....


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah I would tend to agree with Channi and Cass. So long as he understands that the new dog will never replace Chevy, I think it would be good for the healing process.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

I thank you guy's so much for being so understanding and caring and my son wants to thank you all for wanting to help get another dog for him to play with my daughter not so much as she is only 15mths old bless her soul...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Only problem is getting her if she is available and then getting her from where she is to where I am... I thank you all again for the support.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

The dog shelter is in Maroochydoore right? If you need a lift to go collect her and bring her home, I'm usually free on weekends. More than happy to go for a drive.


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 4, 2007)

Simone i do not know a vet that can help you but would like to express how much i feel for you. I would be devastated if my german shepherd had the same fate as your dog has.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's Miss B mean's alot to know there are ppl who care.. Im all teary knowing chevy is finally going to be at ease. And to know alot of ppl are willing to help.. I have always been a very independant person but sometimes it's good to take help from others.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's Dan


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

A very good friend of mine showed me a site http://www.awlqld.com.au/rehoming_new.htm?rehomepuppies.htm
If you scroll down you will see two tan puppies named eddy and tinker my son's heart is set on tinker  shes so gorgeous


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Why is it that everytime I ring up and ask about a puppy there either been taken or on hold... My son say's he would love eddy just as much as he would tinker... He is getting a lil  now cause the dog's he seems to like are not available....


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

How about taking your son to one of the shelter's, and letting him select a pup? That way he could get to meet the dogs that are available and get a feel for their personality.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

I could do that If I had a car. I have thought about doing that but is a fair distance from Brassall to any animal shelter.


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

Well if you wanna take a drive out to one of the shelter's on a weekend, let me know ok? The RSPCA shelter is at Fairfield, it's not too much of a drive.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's Miss B means alot


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss, i am down on the coast abot 15 minutes away from the AWL if it makes things easier for you i would most certainly go down and get a puppy for you if you find one you love and then bring it up to you and your family...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks troy but I dont know if they have any puppies left there as tinka and eddy are no longer in the system


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion its Kirsty TRoys Partner, I have just called the AWL they have one little 3 mth old puppy which is a cattle cross kelpie not sure if that is what you are after though... I will keep looking for you.


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi there, I wondered if you had enquired about this little guy, there's one left apparently. Might be worth a shot just asking what they were willing to accept in terms of $...I realise he is in a different state but maybe something could be organised...just a thought...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62471


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh ok well thanks kirsty my son was looking at tinka and eddy but he said no matter what the puppie is or who gives it to him he will love it regardless chevy will always be in his heart...


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are 2 sites i've found http://www.bestfriendsrescue.com/dogs.html & http://www.adoptapet.com.au/search/...regionID=44&statusid=3&submitbtn=Find+Animals

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh ouch very costly my chevy was a rotty X if I was to get another it will bring me to tears as rotty have a tendancy of getting cancers and bad arthiritis. I don't wana go down the same track I have with my chevy. Thank's for your help yellow.


----------



## pavlova (Oct 4, 2007)

Simone asked me to write this as she has to wait:

Kirsty have already been to them site's but travel and money is still an issue as the price's for some of these puppies are high. My son saw the puppies on awl and fell in love . The puppies on awl were all cute.


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

I completely understand Simone, as i said before and the offer still stands i will go and get the puppy for your family and bring it to you and i am sure alot of ppl on here will help with some money.


----------



## teddybear (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi

I really feel for you - we had our dog of 15years put down last Friday and it was the hardest thing to do. She was in a lot of pain and after lots of different treatments we had no choice but to put her out of her misery. It was really hard for our kids to understand as she looked fine to them. They also want another dog now and I just can't get another one right away - i've told them i need a bit of time. Kids bounce back much more quickly than adults do so I'm sure they'd be rapt in a new dog. We all still cry accasionally for our pet and miss her a lot but deep down I know we did the right thing as we didn't want her to suffer anymore. My heart goes out to you and your family - try and keep positive and be happy. By the way Welcome to Queensland !
Beth


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

Wanting to know if a puppy is found is anyone else willing to help pay, i will go and get it just wanting to know what support is here?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss B and Channi they are starting a collection.... Pm Miss B


----------



## carinacat (Oct 4, 2007)

most times when an animal has to be PTS the vet doesnt charge on the spot they send the bill about a week or 2 later. well at our vet anyways. (we had to have our cat PTS recently )


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish our vet was like that here in brassall but was wanting to charge me $120 for chevy to be pts and then an extra $90 for him to come collect the dog as i dont have a car it made me cry even more...


----------



## Isis (Oct 4, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Can I ask you though to think through getting another dog as you aid you are not too finacial at the moment. Wouldnt you be better of letting yur son work through the grief process and then getting more financially settled before committing to another dog. Im not trying to be nasty but it is important for your son to learn about he grief process and also I undrstand how much of a drain it is on the wallet moving interstate. You dont want to be getting another dog that could possibly need vets ect and having to struggle financially again.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Just to let you all know Chevy passed away 15 mins ago........


----------



## pavlova (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Guys 
For all you heartless ppl out there that think simone is doing this for attention get a life, i have just had her on the phone to me with the sad news that he has passed away at home. She is in tears, i wish ppl would understand there is more to life than getting attention. She simply wanted to know of a cheap vet as $$$$$ is very tight due to the move. 

On the happier note, i'm soo glad to see there are nice ppl out there like troycoop,miss b and channi.

Simone, thanks for letting me know and my thoughts and hugs go out to you and your kids

Nikki (pav)


----------



## Isis (Oct 4, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss. Its horrible losing such a big part of the family.


----------



## Isis (Oct 4, 2007)

Who said any of that Pav????


----------



## Miss B (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Simone


----------



## pavlova (Oct 4, 2007)

Just some ppl have pm simone, thats all i'm gunna say.

I just wanted to let off steam as i can't believe ppl would do this, what happened to even benefit of the doubt

PAV


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

the rspca just took him away omg hes gone i want him back so bad..........


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

PPL that are saying horrible things are the type of ppl who view there pets including their herps as an investment/asset and not a pet....


----------



## Isis (Oct 4, 2007)

Dont turn this into a slanging match.....just be here to support APL


----------



## channi (Oct 4, 2007)

Simone my heart is with you and your son please take care of each other.


----------



## pavlova (Oct 4, 2007)

It wasn't my intention to turn this into a slanging match, i just wanted those who doubted her to know she was telling the truth

I'm just trying to do the right thing, arrgghhh


----------



## troycoop (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry i shouldn't have responded as i'm sure it was for Pav it just makes your blood boil!!!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

R.I.P CHEVY 2001-2007:cry:



Thank's to all that have helped and have wanted to help get us another puppy... We appreciate all for what you all have done for us. Thank you!!!!


----------



## channi (Oct 4, 2007)

APL How you doing? and how is your son coping?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

He isnt happy missing chevy and talking about a puppy...... Not much I can really do about it but let him talk about having a puppy I mean if it help's getting his mind off things or him coping the way is then so be it


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

I wll chip in a few $$ if needed cant help in any other way as I am interstate but can help with a few $$

Miss B or someone pm me i can do paypal.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

My daughter went outside with my son b4 and was pointing to where she last saw chevy and was saying and pointing og og og. She know's but in a couple days she won't... Unlike adult's it take's a while to get over the fact you have lost someone dear to you. Thank's again guy's for being so supportive.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=46969&result=25&statusID=3

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=46966&result=37&statusID=3


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=46786&result=67&statusID=3

Where is this place in relation to you?


----------



## darbys girl (Oct 4, 2007)

Mate i reckon if you gave the vet a buzz and explained your situation they would b happy to help you out! A animal loving vet would let you do a repayment type situation with the bill. my heart goes out to you mate it a hard time for you! I had to put down a 18 year old heeler a few years ago there more than a mate! good luck! I also think yeah its only about 60 70 bucks!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

There is 5 like that to choose from


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

ooo just googled it probably too far away


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

I think around the cairns area he is so adorable look at his cute lil face


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

Toowoomba shelter

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=45191&result=76&statusID=3


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea im in the ipswich area and darby chevy passed away a lil over maybe 2 hours ago  god bless his lil heart


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Hubby has had a bad experience with cattledogs so I wont go there shes adorable but it's a no can do


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 4, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Im in tears again that was so nice all i can see in my mind is his face lookin at me with his rotty puppy lookin eyes


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

I just wish he wasnt sick and the horrible part was is that when we were driving from darwin to qld the brisbane pet motel had called me just as we got into Mt Isa and left me an answering machine say chevy was very sick... But b4 we left darwin he was fine full of energy active and always eating.....


----------



## kirstys (Oct 4, 2007)

Simone,
i am so sorry to hear about your dog my heart goes out to you and your family i had to put my first alaskan malamute down it was a very hard thing to do, i am new here and dont have a lot of money as we get married in 4 weeks but can afford to help out a little bit let me know what is needed


----------



## firedragon (Oct 4, 2007)

:cry:sorry to hear :cry: it's never easy losing a family member (as pets are).


----------



## Australis (Oct 4, 2007)

The Rainbow bridge is for dead rats im led to believe.


----------



## pavlova (Oct 4, 2007)

Simone how you doing now?
i told my hubby and we are all thinking of you and your kids


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 4, 2007)

From all the team at We Have It All, our condolences to you and your family. 

Greiving is a part of it, but try not to dwell on the death, celebrate the life the little fella had and that now he is not in pain and at peace

All the best


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Still a bit shocked that he's gone still very much heart broken hubby came home and cuddled me heaps still hasnt helped...


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank's guy's for all the kind caring word's


----------



## Bung-Eye (Oct 4, 2007)

wow there are few things these days that really actually pull my heart strings but this is definitely one of them. I adore dogs, have a 6 year old sheltie named Sasha, and a 10 year old three legged labrador who isn't long for this world  It's an absolutely unbelievable thing to think that in the next few years my best mate won't be around anymore... i've had him since he was 6 weeks old and roughly the size of a football. Now he's 43kg without his rear right leg.

All the best to you and yours mate, just try to take good memories away of Chevy, and be at peace with yourself knowing that now he's not suffering, and is also at peace.

Cheers
-Bung


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 4, 2007)

thinking about you apl..............


----------



## PhilK (Oct 4, 2007)

Australis said:


> The Rainbow bridge is for dead rats im led to believe.


Ferrets.


Sorry to hear about Chevy of course, but good on you for making the right decision for him. It's excellent to see someone put the well-being of their pet before the well-being of themselves. You'd be suprised how many owners refuse to euthanase because they can't take the grief... but it leads to a worse life for their pets.

Chevy was very lucky to have had you looking after him. He's chasing postmen in heaven now... They're made from ground beef up there. Yum. Lucky him


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 4, 2007)

my dog died of cancer it was relly sad pluss my dad spent like 11 thousand trying to save him


----------



## Isis (Oct 4, 2007)

One thing we do when we lose a pet is get the kids to pick out a special plant and make a special little garden area to plant it in. My kids go there when ever they start to mis them and remember to good things. It has helped them get over the loss of quite a few beloved animal friends. They know which plant is for which pet and they remind the yunger ones of the good things about them so that they can keep the memories of animals that died when they were very young. Its a really nice place. I sit there too at times.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 4, 2007)

It's just good know that there are some very good caring loving ppl out there....Thank's guy's for everything but it will be a hard nite for me tonight knowing that im going to wake in the morning knowing he isnt going to be at the door waiting for his kibble


----------



## sockbat (Oct 4, 2007)

I know it probably dosen't mean much, But i'm realy sorry for your loss.


----------



## cris (Oct 4, 2007)

That sad news, the last 2 rotties we had both were put down because of cancer. The best thing to do is get another rotty. Death is a sad part of of life but there is no way to avoid it.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd love to get another rotty but I dont wanna g through the same thing and have the new rotty with cancer as it's well known in ritty's i'd rather a medium sized dog like a staffy cross or a border collie or something with short hair medium sized and a breed that dont suffer with arthiritis and cancer...... Ive been awake since 3am and havent been able to sleep I feel so drained I went out just b4 and called chevy for his kibble he wasnt there I broke down and cried.....


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 5, 2007)

You poor darlin allow yourself time to grieve that is part of the healing process.I no its hard right now but time does heal,dont rush into getting another dog the right one that needs you as much as you need it will come along.I am sorry for your loss keep your chin up hun, your rotty is in a place full of peace and tranquility, hugs to you both.
Odie


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank's odie


----------

